# GPU too heavy?



## LPide (Feb 26, 2018)

Got a Zotac 1080 which is huge and seems to be getting a bit heavy for my board. Will this damage my board?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 26, 2018)

I have a Palit 1080 Game Rock which is heavy but it don't think it will affect the MB in any way but then again my motherboard has metal reinforced PCI-e. Anyway I think you'll be fine, if you're very worried you can improvise some kind of support, I've done something similar as the card does not sit straight


----------



## LPide (Feb 26, 2018)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I have a Palit 1080 Game Rock which is heavy but it don't think it will affect the MB in any way but then again my motherboard has metal reinforced PCI-e. Anyway I think you'll be fine, if you're very worried you can improvise some kind of support, I've done something similar as the card does not sit straight



what kind of support?


----------



## qubit (Feb 26, 2018)

Your mobo should be ok. It does mean that you have to be more careful when moving your PC not to bump it excessively though or that extra weight could potentially cause damage.

btw, it's a good idea if you fill in your system specs in your profile.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 26, 2018)

LPide said:


> what kind of support?



improvise if you dont want a shop bought support. LEGO can be colour coordinated.


----------



## peche (Feb 26, 2018)

if the situation still making you wonder...
there you have, Atlas Graphics Card Brace Support.
$20 or less, and get you cover...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 26, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^     Thats good you can use it for bitcoin mining too and they put it on the advert.....wankers.


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 26, 2018)

The middle of a roll of paper + ducktape = ghetto card support.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 26, 2018)

I'll take that weight off your hands


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm surprised cases still don't come with GPU holders as standard. Even though I have cheap one it did came with one of those.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 26, 2018)

A few do, most do not. Typically you see it on the higher-end cases though.


----------



## hat (Feb 27, 2018)

Backplates are supposed to help with that, but a lot of cards don't come with this relatively cheap thing.

Anyways, you could improvise... my first thought was legos.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 27, 2018)

Backplates prevent pcb warp. Gpus can sag even with a straight pcb due to its weight.


----------



## las (Feb 27, 2018)

It won't damage the slot or board.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 27, 2018)

las said:


> It won't damage the slot or board.


?????


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 27, 2018)

I use the PSU's PCI-e cables, pulling from the top of the case, so there's that too.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 27, 2018)

las said:


> It won't damage the slot or board.



Here is an extreme example of pcie slot damage, you can Google many of them:


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 27, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^     Thats good you can use it for bitcoin mining too and they put it on the advert.....wankers.



They also said "gaming" so they are clearly just equal opportunity.


----------



## las (Feb 27, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Here is an extreme example of pcie slot damage, you can Google many of them:
> 
> View attachment 97747
> 
> View attachment 97748



A card won't do that type of damage unless the slot is damaged to begin with.

I've seen numerous people trying to rip the card out, before pressing the pin, and ruining the slot. Many of the images you find on Google is because of just that.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 27, 2018)

Denial is not just a river in Africa...


... yes it can.


----------



## las (Feb 27, 2018)

Free pancakes at IHOP today.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 27, 2018)

It can damage both the slot and the card. And its an easy fix


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 28, 2018)

_JP_ said:


> I use the PSU's PCI-e cables, pulling from the top of the case, so there's that too.



Hehe sounds familiar. Pretty neat solution IMO, but the sag does return a tiny bit over time. However this does prevent most of the risk of bumping your case and causing damage, because most of the weight is then carried by the cable.


----------



## Malik Sajid (Feb 28, 2018)

Here you go,


----------



## SomeOne99h (Feb 28, 2018)

^ Oooooooooooooohh!! ..... In all seriousness, Does it actually work??!


----------



## peche (Feb 28, 2018)

Malik Sajid said:


> Here you go,
> View attachment 97835


i bet  @CAPSLOCKSTUCK have something similar to come up with!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 28, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Here is an extreme example of pcie slot damage, you can Google many of them:
> 
> View attachment 97747
> 
> View attachment 97748



Looks more like abuse and not sagging.


----------



## Papahyooie (Feb 28, 2018)

I have personally had a heavy card in the past that sagged (even thought the card was still straight because of the back-plate) that eventually caused the PCI-E slot pins to stop connecting. The board was still savable, as I took a straight pin and pulled the contact pins out and kind of bent them back out to where they would contact again. But the board was never the same... suffered from intermittent random reboots. Not enough to cause the machine to be unusable, but annoying. 

Had a buddy who also had a super heavy card that had a back-plate. The outside edges of the card were arrow-straight, and the slot on the mobo was never damaged. But the weight did cause it to sag at the one weak point: The corner where the card's connector goes into the slot. The weight caused the card to bend, and eventually broke the traces that went from the card's contact pins to the rest of the board. Graphics card was totaled. 

Don't listen to these people saying it can't hurt... for a ridiculously low price (free, even) you can brace your card. Loop the power supply cables over a drive bay if you have to... use legos if you have to... buy a fancy, pretty card brace if you want to. But there's no legitimate reason not to protect your expensive hardware.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Papahyooie said:


> I have personally had a heavy card in the past that sagged (even thought the card was still straight because of the back-plate) that eventually caused the PCI-E slot pins to stop connecting. The board was still savable, as I took a straight pin and pulled the contact pins out and kind of bent them back out to where they would contact again. But the board was never the same... suffered from intermittent random reboots. Not enough to cause the machine to be unusable, but annoying.
> 
> Had a buddy who also had a super heavy card that had a back-plate. The outside edges of the card were arrow-straight, and the slot on the mobo was never damaged. But the weight did cause it to sag at the one weak point: The corner where the card's connector goes into the slot. The weight caused the card to bend, and eventually broke the traces that went from the card's contact pins to the rest of the board. Graphics card was totaled.
> 
> Don't listen to these people saying it can't hurt... for a ridiculously low price (free, even) you can brace your card. Loop the power supply cables over a drive bay if you have to... use legos if you have to... buy a fancy, pretty card brace if you want to. But there's no legitimate reason not to protect your expensive hardware.



My card is stiff, it is locked into place on both slots plates, rest assured my card is heavy


----------



## Papahyooie (Feb 28, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> My card is stiff, it is locked into place on both slots plates, rest assured my card is heavy


I understand that. Your card is also not identical to every other graphics card. Heat sinks can be constructed differently with centers of gravity at different points. The actual GPU chip can be closer to the front or further to the back of the card, resulting in the main bulk of the heat sink being in different places. Backplates can be more or less rigid, and some backplates aren't well secured to the card's IO shroud (which means it's just extra weight on the card, and not providing any rigidity with regard to being connected to the case, which is the real basis of the card's support.) Cards can have more or less heat sinks, (VRM, etc) more or less fans...

I think you get my point. Your card sounds awesome, and is probably fine. But it's not indicative of all cards.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Papahyooie said:


> I understand that. Your card is also not identical to every other graphics card. Heat sinks can be constructed differently with centers of gravity at different points. The actual GPU chip can be closer to the front or further to the back of the card, resulting in the main bulk of the heat sink being in different places. Backplates can be more or less rigid, and some backplates aren't well secured to the card's IO shroud (which means it's just extra weight on the card, and not providing any rigidity with regard to being connected to the case, which is the real basis of the card's support.) Cards can have more or less heat sinks, (VRM, etc) more or less fans...
> 
> I think you get my point. Your card sounds awesome, and is probably fine. But it's not indicative of all cards.



Course not lol by the way heres the breakdown of it lol

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/R9_290_Vapor-X/4.html


----------



## LPide (Mar 1, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> The middle of a roll of paper + ducktape = ghetto card support.
> View attachment 97708



Ummm...is that permanent solution?



peche said:


> if the situation still making you wonder...
> there you have, Atlas Graphics Card Brace Support.
> $20 or less, and get you cover...
> View attachment 97707


nice they got other designs? and 20bucks is kind of pricey for something like this...



Papahyooie said:


> I have personally had a heavy card in the past that sagged (even thought the card was still straight because of the back-plate) that eventually caused the PCI-E slot pins to stop connecting. The board was still savable, as I took a straight pin and pulled the contact pins out and kind of bent them back out to where they would contact again. But the board was never the same... suffered from intermittent random reboots. Not enough to cause the machine to be unusable, but annoying.
> 
> Had a buddy who also had a super heavy card that had a back-plate. The outside edges of the card were arrow-straight, and the slot on the mobo was never damaged. But the weight did cause it to sag at the one weak point: The corner where the card's connector goes into the slot. The weight caused the card to bend, and eventually broke the traces that went from the card's contact pins to the rest of the board. Graphics card was totaled.
> 
> Don't listen to these people saying it can't hurt... for a ridiculously low price (free, even) you can brace your card. Loop the power supply cables over a drive bay if you have to... use legos if you have to... buy a fancy, pretty card brace if you want to. But there's no legitimate reason not to protect your expensive hardware.


 
So, what is best to brace the card?



Vya Domus said:


> I'm surprised cases still don't come with GPU holders as standard. Even though I have cheap one it did came with one of those.



how does it look like?



hat said:


> Backplates are supposed to help with that, but a lot of cards don't come with this relatively cheap thing.
> 
> Anyways, you could improvise... my first thought was legos.



like this? lol


----------



## trog100 (Mar 1, 2018)

i have two heavy weight palit jetstream cards.. first a pair of 980 tI cards and now a pair of 1070 cards.. i pop a little plastic spacer between the cards to stop the top one sagging down nearer the bottom one but apart from that they have been no trouble..

those pics are not just caused by the weight of cards.. it would take lot of force to do damage like that..

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 1, 2018)

trog100 said:


> those pics are not just caused by the weight of cards.. it would take lot of force to do damage like that..
> 
> trog


ill assume you havent seen it happen before. 

One of them without a doubt is from shearing due to weight.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 1, 2018)

anything that supports the Card and is Electrically non conductive will work
wether its Astheticly pleasing " that's in the eye of the Beholder"

My Guess that's a Size 36C Support 

On a Side note 
If i Could Afford to buy a Newer card even S/H and it arrived "Bent"
I would not care how well it works   i would want "that Ebay Seller " to either Reduce the price or accept a Return

For me  ( and no doubt many others )
A Bent Card is a sign of Neglect and bode not good for long term ownership


----------



## peche (Mar 1, 2018)

LPide said:


> nice they got other designs? and 20bucks is kind of pricey for something like this...



Graphics Card Brace Support Bracket ,  another cheap brace, $12 ones are the cheapest around the corner i guess, the point is preventing PCI damage or zag in video cards, $20 still decent price fur such a useful bracket, that can be used on most video cards, also if you sell the video card can keep the brace,  any way there should be cheaper ones at ali express or alibaba, its up to you to make the search and find the right price for you.

Making  your own is another option, use acrylic plastic to create or cut a holder using the provided image of a commercial solution, also if you have a 3D printer source you could print one on hard plastic one, use your imagination, also lego bricks are the cheapest solution available, use colors to match your scheme and again your imagination to raise a discrete solution that wont hurt your PC scheme inside, 

PD: i guess i will ending up getting my self the listed in the link just cuz i liked and is cheap  , 

Regards,


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 1, 2018)

LPide said:


> So, what is best to brace the card?


\

Depends on what you want to spend on it. I've seen people put together some lego bricks, and simply put those under the back-outside corner of the card (or wherever the lowest-sagging point on the card is.)  

Some people like these, and there are a ton of models at different price ranges (the linked one here is about the most expensive, but build like a tank):
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Atlas-Gr...7448&wl11=online&wl12=800003200&wl13=&veh=sem

Those basically transfer the weight off the graphics card/PCI-E slot, and to the back of the case. Get the most rigid one you can for the money you're willing to spend. 

Some others prefer this kind: (double graphics card, holds straight up and down so that it is more stable than any of the bracket-type, the only drawback is it isn't mounted to the case, so care must be taken when moving the machine) 
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...B3Qd3b8F9SDsuiMPEeIaAvfjEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Vario (Mar 1, 2018)

I use a CardKeeper CK99.
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/cack.html
Works great.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 1, 2018)

Very tiny bit of sag but my OCD keeps playing up and just the Pcie cables won't do the trick keeping it perfectly straight.

But you gave me good inspiration here


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 1, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Looks more like abuse and not sagging.



Could be, but the captions said is was due to sagging on that X99 board.
It is hard to distinguish on the internet.  My caveat was "extreme".
It could have also been due to a factory defect in the way the slot was attached, as noted by las in post #19.

Heat and constant pressure on the plastic slots has caused problems.

The newer slots, with metal reinforcement,  protect the mobo better, not sure about how it affects the card itself, especially if it is without a back-plate.(rarer these days.)


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 1, 2018)

Just another note: the ones that mount to the back of the bracket sometimes (depending on your card design) sit underneath the heat sink shroud. Some cards have very flimsy plastic shrouds around the fans, which can warp over time and cause your fans to run into the shroud. So if you have such a card (I have a couple of old 270x's like this) make sure you get a very long bracket so that it distributes the weight across the entire card, and not only along the "back" side of the card. Some of the cheaper brackets are short and only hold up the back near the IO brackets... If you don't have a backplate on your card, those aren't even worth it, as they just allow the card to sag at the middle. Get a long one, at minimum 3/4 the length of your card. (And that's solid advice for any card, regardless of the shroud, though if it has a good backplate, that can alleviate that issue.)


----------



## Jetster (Mar 1, 2018)

This is not difficult. Be creative and make something


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 4, 2018)

peche said:


> if the situation still making you wonder...
> there you have, Atlas Graphics Card Brace Support.
> $20 or less, and get you cover...
> View attachment 97707


I ordered a couple of them tonight.  Amazon will have them here Tuesday.  Looking forward to testing it out!


----------



## Hockster (Mar 4, 2018)

Newwegg has these in stock:

http://www.coolermaster.com/case/case-accessories/universal-graphics-card-holder-2-supports/

Mine arrived on friday, the feet have pretty strong magnets to keep it in place.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 4, 2018)

Hockster said:


> Newwegg has these in stock:
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/case/case-accessories/universal-graphics-card-holder-2-supports/
> 
> Mine arrived on friday, the feet have pretty strong magnets to keep it in place.



Is it really only 6 in  (154 x 32 x 144mm) the picture appears longer?


----------



## Hockster (Mar 4, 2018)

The single one is about 6 inches tall, the double has another bar that threads together. I'll post a pic in a minute.

Edit: Pic:


http://imgur.com/H5MyX1M


----------



## LPide (Mar 5, 2018)

What about this? 5.99usd when it becomes available


----------



## peche (Mar 5, 2018)

LPide said:


> What about this? 5.99usd when it becomes available View attachment 97979


interesting, any name or model, would like to seek moar about it!

Regards,


----------



## Hockster (Mar 6, 2018)

LPide said:


> What about this? 5.99usd when it becomes available View attachment 97979


That looks pretty good, and the price is awesome. Only concern I have it how it fits with custom fans. My MSi cards have large fans and very flimsy shrouds, that style won't work on them.


----------



## LPide (Mar 6, 2018)

peche said:


> interesting, any name or model, would like to seek moar about it!
> 
> Regards,



Not sure where you can get it, but if anyone sees it let me know


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 6, 2018)

I have a draw full of rigid tubing  left over from water cooling builds ... cut to length I have used it a few times incluing my own box ... even put capped fittings on end and filled with colored fluid.

For shipping or transportation, I have used thin "piano wire" for lack of  a better term.

But also commercial products available.


----------



## peche (Mar 6, 2018)

LPide said:


> Not sure where you can get it, but if anyone sees it let me know


where did you found it ?


----------



## techpowersideways (Aug 14, 2022)

GPU supports aren't cutting it ( for whatever reason ). Big graphics card, works find when I lay the box on its side, but when I set it upright it looses connection in the slot. I've now purchased four gpu supports and tried hundreds of times, making little adjustments then trying again, little adjustments trying again, etc etc. However I try it still fails to hold the connection when box is vertical. Frustrated to wits end, I'm considering going with a vertical mount but would rather not ( also not sure if it'll fit ), but does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## oobymach (Aug 14, 2022)

Bad or worn socket? Is the card locking properly into the socket? Have you tried with a post near the motherboard connection? Or a makeshift hammock made from zip ties?


----------



## techpowersideways (Aug 14, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Bad or worn socket? Is the card locking properly into the socket? Have you tried with a post near the motherboard connection? Or a makeshift hammock made from zip ties?


Thanks for the reply oobymach,

Brand new motherboard so not a worn socket. It is locking properly, and I also tried the second socket ( to see if it was bad socket ) but issue persists. I haven't tried a makeshift hammock, will try that.

What do you mean by 'a post near the motherboard connection'?


----------



## freeagent (Aug 14, 2022)

Is the board centered on the standoffs properly? If the board is cocked a degree or two it will throw the alignment of the pcie slot off possibly creating more or accentuating the sag.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 14, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Is the board centered on the standoffs properly? If the board is cocked a degree or two it will throw the alignment of the pcie slot off possibly creating more or accentuating the sag.


Yup tension on the slot (wedging)


----------



## oobymach (Aug 14, 2022)

techpowersideways said:


> Thanks for the reply oobymach,
> 
> Brand new motherboard so not a worn socket. It is locking properly, and I also tried the second socket ( to see if it was bad socket ) but issue persists. I haven't tried a makeshift hammock, will try that.
> 
> What do you mean by 'a post near the motherboard connection'?


Ok, I meant a post at the pcie slot or as close as you can get to keep a bit of pressure on the pcie slot, what model gpu is it? Providing upward lift can be difficult depending on the mobo (mine locks in with very little room to spare but thankfully backplate prevents sag).

Try as others mentioned, slack all the mobo standoff screws a bit and then re-tighten with holes centered on standoffs to see if that fixes issue first.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 14, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Ok, I meant a post at the pcie slot or as close as you can get to keep a bit of pressure on the pcie slot, what model gpu is it? Providing upward lift can be difficult depending on the mobo (mine locks in with very little room to spare but thankfully backplate prevents sag).
> 
> Try as others mentioned, slack all the mobo standoff screws a bit and then re-tighten with holes centered on standoffs to see if that fixes issue first.


Yup because if the back edge is not exactly parallel or the mobo holes are skewed up, down, forward, aft any pci card will exhibit sag/flex/warp


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 14, 2022)

LPide said:


> Got a Zotac 1080 which is huge and seems to be getting a bit heavy for my board. Will this damage my board?


Use LEGO. I built a GPU stand out of six or seven DUPLO blocks. Its perfect! Can even color match your build 

Sag is a long term process, there is more tension on the board but you can alleviate that even with just screwing the output end of the card in tightly to the case. If that doesnt hold, stand is the next option. I just nudged my stack of blocks under the power connectors. Under the shroud itself is also fine, that is, if the pressure doesnt affect temp sensors (it can and on my MSI card it does!).



techpowersideways said:


> GPU supports aren't cutting it ( for whatever reason ). Big graphics card, works find when I lay the box on its side, but when I set it upright it looses connection in the slot. I've now purchased four gpu supports and tried hundreds of times, making little adjustments then trying again, little adjustments trying again, etc etc. However I try it still fails to hold the connection when box is vertical. Frustrated to wits end, I'm considering going with a vertical mount but would rather not ( also not sure if it'll fit ), but does anyone have any other ideas?


Ok,, For you im removing the strikethrough text again lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 15, 2022)

Lego is good but this one is by far my favourite.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 15, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Lego is good but this one is by far my favourite.


As long it's not forced in there haha, a lot of XFX card coolers are only held on by the 4 screws of the GPU.


----------



## cvaldes (Aug 15, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Ok, I meant a post at the pcie slot or as close as you can get to keep a bit of pressure on the pcie slot, what model gpu is it? Providing upward lift can be difficult depending on the mobo (mine locks in with very little room to spare but thankfully backplate prevents sag).


Lian Li makes a bracket that does something as you described.









						accessories GB-001-anti-sag bracket for graphics cards.
					

compatible with ATX and E-ATX sized motherboard. Provide extra support to graphic cards.Improves the look of your PC.




					lian-li.com
				




It uses standoffs that fit into a couple of the ATX/E-ATX motherboard mounting holes so you don't necessarily need a Lian Li case.

Of course, it doesn't help out with the front edge of the GPU, just the far edge (closest to the motherboard). At least it's not aesthetically obtrusive like a post though.


----------



## SpittinFax (Aug 15, 2022)

Make your own support out of Lego or Meccano if it's such a big concern.
It's the most brain-dead easy project known to mankind and more efficient than spending hours on forums asking questions about it or waking up in a cold sweat each night.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 15, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Make your own support out of Lego or Meccano if it's such a big concern.
> It's the most brain-dead easy project known to mankind and more efficient than spending hours on forums asking questions about it or waking up in a cold sweat each night.



Or just some fishing wire ,


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2022)

techpowersideways said:


> GPU supports aren't cutting it ( for whatever reason ). Big graphics card, works find when I lay the box on its side, but when I set it upright it looses connection in the slot. I've now purchased four gpu supports and tried hundreds of times, making little adjustments then trying again, little adjustments trying again, etc etc. However I try it still fails to hold the connection when box is vertical. Frustrated to wits end, I'm considering going with a vertical mount but would rather not ( also not sure if it'll fit ), but does anyone have any other ideas?


Look what you did, no one noticed this thread was from 2018

Poor guys GTX 1080 probably looks like a banana now

Probably should use TPU in the normal vertical orientation and have started your own thread, but at least it is the same topic

1. Line the card up correctly, and tighten the screws fully. Hold the card in place as you do so, those screws are meant to help here.

3. Run the PCI-E cables from *above* the card not below, and they'll pull it up instead of push down.

2. Use whatever to hold it up from underneath. I use a dog doing a poo.


(You'll notice I've ignored my #2 advice here, that's because i've got lian li strimers coming in, and I saw no point wiring the stock ones up)





I edited the order of numbers above so #2 was the poop. Cause I'm hilarious.


----------



## Zach_01 (Aug 15, 2022)

I’m sorry I don’t have time to go through all posts…

but… there is a reason why some boards have pre installed a metal shroud on the (at least) first PCI-E slot.
GPU cards got too heavy last few years and yes they can damage the slot in the long run. Especially when it gets (the slot) too hot when gaming.



			https://cdn.w600.comps.canstockphoto.com/steel-reinforced-pcie-slot-for-heavy-stock-photo_csp74591847.jpg


----------



## ZoneDymo (Aug 15, 2022)

my card had a hole in the pcb so I just ran a wire through there and then up to some point on the case


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 15, 2022)

Jostick, scent stick etc cut precisely to length and sleeved, cheap.


----------



## Moose Wayne (Aug 15, 2022)

I use it its got lights


----------



## freeagent (Aug 15, 2022)

I am using the one that came with my case, works great!

Before that I was using a McDonalds straw cut to size 

I felt bad for cutting the plastic straw since they are now outlawed here..


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 15, 2022)

ill just chuck this in how i get rid of sag is a vertical mount but 1 you need to have room in your case and 2 it can be pricey. i got round both by buying cases which allready have them.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 16, 2022)

I have a heavy card and never had this issue. Probably because I ensure the mobo is correctly aligned in the case and let the card sit in natural position with the case on its side before locking it down


----------



## techpowersideways (Aug 16, 2022)

RESOLVED!!! Thank yous, a million thank yous!

It was _not a card sag issue_ but a motherboard / card alignment issue from mb sag or mb imperfect mount.

I removed the mb, made sure all the standoffs were screwed in evenly ( all the way in ) replaced mb and centered the screws in their spots as best I could then re-tightened. In the process I realized I had failed to add the mb screw in back/top corner, so added that. Then I put box vertical ( without even any card supports ) and viola! all is well!

@Mussels I did see it was an old thread but figured since I found this while searching for 'gpu too heavy' others might too. What seemed to be a card sag issue was in fact something else, hoping future folks with same frustration can benefit from this.

Thanks again!! I very much appreciate everyone's tips, I should have come here before multiple evenings of failed attempts. Ya'll saved me from more!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 16, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Lego is good but this one is by far my favourite.


Lucky the coke bottle was the right size!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 16, 2022)

techpowersideways said:


> RESOLVED!!! Thank yous, a million thank yous!
> 
> It was _not a card sag issue_ but a motherboard / card alignment issue from mb sag or mb imperfect mount.
> 
> ...


Improper mobo alignment in the case can cause card sag lol.

Thanks for taking the advice given (always seems to be the issue ive noticed)

Ive made the same mistake before (improper mobo alignment, id look and then i would be like wtf then loosen mobo and realign everything)


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> I have a heavy card and never had this issue. Probably because I ensure the mobo is correctly aligned in the case and let the card sit in natural position with the case on its side before locking it down


Yes! this is a huge thing everyone forgets!
And it even turned out the be the issue so double cookies for you

*Motherboards have 1-2mm of wiggle room when installed.*
You need to make sure the motherboard is fully aligned with the slots at the rear of the case before fully tightening any of the screws!


I always forget about this since fractal cases come with a singular "peg" screw
Not my image, but has both types side by side





With the peg central, the board lines up  almost perfectly without any wiggle room, and it's easy to 'push' the direction you want (if needed) as you tighten the very first screw, instead of needing 2+ loosely screwed in


----------

